# Ariens value



## Yard Man (Feb 28, 2015)

I am wanting to order an Ariens platinum sho 24. 

My boss just told me that he just ordered a new Ariens. He has a 9 year old Ariens 24 sho that he maintained well. He said that he will give it to me for trade In value. Any ideas of what that price range could be? He said that he paid $1300 9 years ago. 

TIA

Yard man


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

The SHO models are new for 2015, they did not exist before 2015.


(update and correction: it was later determined in this thread the above is incorrect!  there was a SHO from 1997)


There is a wide range of 24" models..
in 2012 the least expensive 24" model was $600, and the most expensive 24" model was $1,400. 

I have some prices here:
http://gold.mylargescale.com/scottychaos/Ariens/Page9.html

So 24" alone isnt enough to go on..ask him for the exact model number,
it will be on a tag at the rear of the machine, between the wheels.

Scot


----------



## Yard Man (Feb 28, 2015)

From what he is telling me it is the DLXE. He said that he paid around $1300.


----------



## AriensProMike (Dec 2, 2014)

Scot. SHO model does exist prior to 2015. Its basically a pro series. I saw one on CL a few months back. Its looks similar to the ST824 from the 90's. It had a 10hp engine with a cast iron gear box. That one was priced at $350.


----------



## Fred9 (Dec 21, 2013)

Yardman,

The $1300 sounds reasonable. In fall of 2003 I paid about that much for a 2004 8524, model 924118.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Yard Man said:


> From what he is telling me it is the DLXE. He said that he paid around $1300.


ok, its probably a DLE model, which is a higher-end model..
the model number would still be very helpful though, to know exactly what it is..

Scot


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Not sure any of us can comment on the value of the machine with any degree of certainty until the exact make, model, and build year have been established. Front, Back, and side pictures are also very helpful so we can gauge the overall condition of the machine. Help us help you.


----------



## Yard Man (Feb 28, 2015)

I will get the exact model. Thanks


----------



## melson (Feb 9, 2015)

In 2004 I paid $1550 for a 1124DLE, which sounds similar to Yard Man's find, if that helps


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

On 11/05/14 I paid $ 1,399 for a new platinum 24 SHO from a local dealer , set up and delivered. 
Not sure if that helps you any , just tossing it out there.


----------



## AriensProMike (Dec 2, 2014)

Maybe it was a DLE with "High output" written on the dash. I cannot find a picture anywhere. . Yardman. Please post pictures if you get it.


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

This thread is ridiculous. Ariens has made what, 250 different 24" models over the years? Get the Model NUMBER off the frame.


----------



## Yard Man (Feb 28, 2015)

Lol. I will get the model number.


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

Yard man,

Just to be clear, are you looking for the original new price of that machine, or its trade-in value?

New cost could vary over a wide range - probably a bit under $1000 to close to $2000. But its current trade-in value is likely only a few hundred dollars.


----------



## Yard Man (Feb 28, 2015)

I just got a picture of the front dash from my boss. It says Ariens 1024 Pro. It is 9 years old. I will post picture later.


----------



## Yard Man (Feb 28, 2015)

Here is the only pic I have so far.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Ok, trade-in value on a 9 year old machine that a new similar machine would be in the $1300 - 1500 range?

I am thinking about 35% of current new or about $500.


----------



## Yard Man (Feb 28, 2015)

tpenfield said:


> Ok, trade-in value on a 9 year old machine that a new similar machine would be in the $1300 - 1500 range?
> 
> I am thinking about 35% of current new or about $500.



Thanks, I think that this is my top for this machine. If he wants six or seven hundred, I might just go for a new Deluxe 24.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I have a 1024 Pro, maybe a year or two older than the one in your picture. My engine serial # was built in September 2000. My headlight is not integrated with the dashboard, unlike your pic. 

My in-laws actually have a 1024 Pro whose headlight looks like your pic. Theirs is in much better condition than mine (I bought mine used). Merely as a reference to provide a #, their model is 924117, which may or may not be the same as the one you're considering. I think theirs might be from 2002 or so, but I don't know that for sure. 

I paid $250 for mine in March of 2013, it smoked a lot when running. I (ahem, finally ) figured out that its crankcase breather valve vent line was connected wrong, and was not actually venting the crankcase. I fixed that, and it ran great. I also went through and replaced worn bushings/bearings. 

In May of that year, I saw a newer-model listing (headlight like yours) that was $400, and looked to be in much better condition than mine (which is rather rusty, albeit still solid). That would have been a great deal if I hadn't bought one already. 

The 1024 Pro are not common models, from what I've seen. They are high power, narrow cut. That's what I was looking for, but others may want wider buckets with the same power. They are powered by Tecumseh 10hp OHV engines, 318cc. With cast-iron gearboxes and hand warmers. The other "Pro" feature that I noticed was the extra-thick skid shoes. (Edit- they also have differentials, which I really like, they make it very easy to turn)

Mine has gotten a LOT of use this winter in MA, it has done great. It's a very good machine, IMO.


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

Watch Craigslist, especially now approaching spring. I was watching for a long time on a regular basis and hit the jackpot. I picked up an Ariens Deluxe 28 that is 2 years old that is in MINT CONDITION. The skid shoes still have the paint on the bottom. It retailed for $1000 and I got it for $450. The owner was moving to Florida.


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

sscotsman said:


> Ariens never used the SHO designation before the 2015 model year,
> 
> Scot


Hi Scot. you are actually incorrect. Ariens used the SHO name in the early 2000's for 2 seasons only. Sold as the ST1024 SHO, it was basically a 24" pro model. You probably never heard of it because it was only available in the Northeast as a "Limited Edition". I know this because i have a 2001 model with the optional remote deflector kit.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Excellent! Thanks JJ..I will make a note of it on the page..
What's your model number?
Scot


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

sscotsman said:


> Excellent! Thanks JJ..I will make a note of it on the page..
> What's your model number?
> Scot


The machine is currently at my mothers house and i can't remember for sure but i wanna say its 924106. I'll check for sure next time i'm over there. If that ends up being incorrect i will pass along the correct #


----------



## Yard Man (Feb 28, 2015)

CO Snow said:


> Watch Craigslist, especially now approaching spring. I was watching for a long time on a regular basis and hit the jackpot. I picked up an Ariens Deluxe 28 that is 2 years old that is in MINT CONDITION. The skid shoes still have the paint on the bottom. It retailed for $1000 and I got it for $450. The owner was moving to Florida.


Moving to Florida. That is a sweet deal! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Yard Man (Feb 28, 2015)

RedOctobyr said:


> I have a 1024 Pro, maybe a year or two older than the one in your picture. My engine serial # was built in September 2000. My headlight is not integrated with the dashboard, unlike your pic.
> 
> My in-laws actually have a 1024 Pro whose headlight looks like your pic. Theirs is in much better condition than mine (I bought mine used). Merely as a reference to provide a #, their model is 924117, which may or may not be the same as the one you're considering. I think theirs might be from 2002 or so, but I don't know that for sure.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the post Red Octobyr!


----------



## Yard Man (Feb 28, 2015)

*The yard machine is gone*

Yesterday I was talking to my neighbor and his snow blower is in worse shape than mine. The Yard machine 22" 5hp in my profile pic. I gave him mine. all he has to do is fix the pull cord and he is in business. It is rusting, the auger belts aren't throwing the snow like they should but for him and being free, it's a no brainer. It's strange, I kinda miss the machine. If it wasn't rusting much, I would have wanted to repower it.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

That was a nice gesture on your part.


----------



## Yard Man (Feb 28, 2015)

oh, One thing that I forgot about. Does anyone know if the 2003 1024 Pro would have come with Auto-turn?


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

Unfortunately not.

Auto-turn is new for 2015... or maybe 2014? Either way, no such thing in 2003.


----------



## Yard Man (Feb 28, 2015)

ELaw said:


> Unfortunately not.
> 
> Auto-turn is new for 2015... or maybe 2014? Either way, no such thing in 2003.


Thanks, I guess that is not a big machine, so it should be somewhat easy to handle.


----------



## AriensPro1128 (Nov 9, 2014)

Scpt. I have a 2002 (?) 1128 "Pro", model 924508. Other models listed in the same User Manual are:










Richard


----------



## Yard Man (Feb 28, 2015)

AriensPro1128 said:


> Scpt. I have a 2002 (?) 1128 "Pro", model 924508. Other models listed in the same User Manual are:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't open the image.


----------



## AriensPro1128 (Nov 9, 2014)

924116 - 1028
924117 - 1024
924300 - 1024
924505 - 1332
924506 - 1336
924508 - 1128

It may well be that they are Northeast models as mine was purchased in Massachusetts.

An image inserted but did not post in my first response.

Richard


----------



## AriensPro1128 (Nov 9, 2014)

Use model # 924508 with Serial # 101 to download the manual from the Ariens site.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Yard Man said:


> oh, One thing that I forgot about. Does anyone know if the 2003 1024 Pro would have come with Auto-turn?


Funny you should ask. I'd gone back and edited my previous post, to mention the fact that the two 1024 Pro's I've seen have differentials. 

Not the same as Auto-Turn, admittedly. But the differential will power both wheels, while still allowing you to turn the machine easily. You can pivot them in-place, without skidding any tires. 

Or, for more traction, you can twist a pin on the left wheel, and lock the two wheels together, as if it was a solid axle. 

Look up the operator manual for model 924117, if you want to see the manual for a machine that's at least quite close to the one in your picture. 

For some reason, Ariens has a mistake in their online manual system, the Service manual listed for 924117 is wrong, it's actually one for older machines. The Service manual listed for 924120 (my 1024 Pro, a few years older) is correct. 

Ariens Order Owners Manuals


----------



## Yard Man (Feb 28, 2015)

AriensPro1128 said:


> Use model # 924508 with Serial # 101 to download the manual from the Ariens site.


hey, thanks so much, I got it. Is it ok to handle with no auto turn?


----------



## Yard Man (Feb 28, 2015)

RedOctobyr said:


> Funny you should ask. I'd gone back and edited my previous post, to mention the fact that the two 1024 Pro's I've seen have differentials.
> 
> Not the same as Auto-Turn, admittedly. But the differential will power both wheels, while still allowing you to turn the machine easily. You can pivot them in-place, without skidding any tires.
> 
> ...


So your saying that with the 1024 that you can unlock the axle and turn easily while having both wheels drive and still getting decent traction. Is that like limited slip on a car?


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Yard Man said:


> So your saying that with the 1024 that you can unlock the axle and turn easily while having both wheels drive and still getting decent traction.


Pretty much. You can turn easily, and maintain 2-wheel drive. But traction *is* reduced. 



> Is that like limited slip on a car?


No. 

It's not a limited-slip differential. It is an open differential (think of a typical car without traction control). So both wheels are powered, but both will receive the same torque. In other words, put one tire on smooth ice, and the other wheel on pavement, and you won't go anywhere, the tire on ice will simply spin. 

My driveway has an incline. I tried mine without chains, as a test, with the differential active. I put the chains back on, and am quite happy with the traction. With chains, even a wheel on ice still has a fair bit of grip, so you will do a better job of keeping moving. The chains add cost, but with the differential, you aren't dragging the chains when you turn, which is nice. 

A few times this season I did actually lock up the differential, making it work like a solid axle, for more traction when driving into hard snowbanks. Then I unlocked the differential again, which makes it much easier to maneuver.


----------



## Yard Man (Feb 28, 2015)

RedOctobyr said:


> Pretty much. You can turn easily, and maintain 2-wheel drive. But traction *is* reduced.
> 
> No.
> 
> ...


Ok, Great. Thanks for explaining.


----------



## AriensPro1128 (Nov 9, 2014)

Yard Man, you're very welcome. There was a series of 2004 models, as well. Ariens had a 924508 starting with serial 4001 that was a 11528 but not as fully featured as the lower serial numbers. I call mine a Pro because that is what is says on the big decal. My experience, similar tough stuff to what Red Octobyr wrote, is I only very occasionally lock it. I do not have chains. I was away from mid-January to mid-February and did not have my driveway cleared. I did lock it to get through the EOD portion. Granted, central NH only had half the snow you guys did. I am originally from Lawrence BTW. The wheel with the least traction spins when unlocked just like a car without limited slip.

Richard


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I will say that if I was shopping, I'd be looking for something with a differential, or maybe Auto-Turn, trigger-turn steering, etc. 

My MTD had a solid axle transmission. After trying the differential on my Ariens ST824, I was hooked. Seeing how much harder it is to turn when I lock up the differential (for traction) helps remind me how nice the differential is. It makes the machine much easier to manage, especially as they get bigger and heavier. My 1024 is about 270 lbs.


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

So I was correct with the model number on my ST1024 SHO


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

This machine has been to **** and back. Its been used commercially most of its life. One if the auger blades is partially warped do to a 6" dia. rock that got sucked up under a foot of snow one time. Another time a 1.5ft long piece of 1/2" dia re-bar somehow went straight in under the gear box between both augers without touching them and straight into the impeller. The bar wrapped itself around the shaft to the gear box and instantly stalled the motor. After prying it out, the machine fired right back up and sustained no damage whatsoever


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

A little better pic than the previously cropped one.


----------



## BostonSnow (Feb 18, 2015)

The early 2000s SHO also had a 6 blade impeller.


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

This thread is the perfect illustration of why the tag number is so important, Ariens made several "little known" unpublicized units. Kind of like the "Northeast build" for this season. 
How many consumers know about a Mack Truck edition 2+2? I can assure they made one, because after the model number from the tag, the next best things are pictures.


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

Well I certainly never heard of the Mack Truck edition haha. Is that the original paint? Cool machine!


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

JJG723 said:


> Well I certainly never heard of the Mack Truck edition haha. Is that the original paint? Cool machine!


Yes that is the way it came, and Ariens made 2 editions, this 2 stage and a single stage, a BLUE SS522! 
How cool would it be to roll one of those out of your cab when your Mack gets stuck at the truck stop?


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

YardMan, I don't know where you're located. But for pricing context, there are 2 different CL listings for 1024 Pro machines in MA or NH at the moment. One is $650, the other is $725. Based on the headlights, which look like mine (not integrated into the dash itself), they are both older than the machine you're considering.


----------



## Yard Man (Feb 28, 2015)

Wow, so it looks like I am getting a deal on the machine My boss said that he thought trade in value was around $400. He said that he will give it to me for whatever the dealer says is trade in value. So looks like if it is $500 or under that I am getting a good deal.


----------



## Dag Johnsen (Dec 24, 2018)

*narrow cut high power*



RedOctobyr said:


> I have a 1024 Pro, maybe a year or two older than the one in your picture. My engine serial # was built in September 2000. My headlight is not integrated with the dashboard, unlike your pic.
> 
> My in-laws actually have a 1024 Pro whose headlight looks like your pic. Theirs is in much better condition than mine (I bought mine used). Merely as a reference to provide a #, their model is 924117, which may or may not be the same as the one you're considering. I think theirs might be from 2002 or so, but I don't know that for sure.
> 
> ...


 
I like the concept og narrow cut high Power. Sounds like the PRO model you have are a little like PRO Simplicity.
Does it have easyturn? I have locked differential with easyturn, but the locked differential makes it hard to turn when not using the easyturn function.


Are Ariens PRO models more front Heavy than the other models? I had a 9hp Snapper With Tecuhmse 318cc before the Simplicity Pro. The Simplicity is way more front Heavy and much better.


Dag


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Trade in value I would estimate to be half of actual used value.......at least at the OPE places I frequent.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Just FYI, the original post was made 4 years ago.  no need to reply to it.
Dag's reply to ReOctobyr is fine, since Red is still here..although Red's comment was also 4 years old..

Scot


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Dag Johnsen said:


> Does it have easyturn? I have locked differential with easyturn, but the locked differential makes it hard to turn when not using the easyturn function.
> 
> Are Ariens PRO models more front Heavy than the other models? I had a 9hp Snapper With Tecuhmse 318cc before the Simplicity Pro. The Simplicity is way more front Heavy and much better.


What is Simplicity's Easyturn? Is that 2 triggers, for steering? 

Mine does not have triggers. It has a real differential, like a car. So both wheels are driven, and you can steer it easily while driving, or when it is just sitting still. Which is great. 

But, like a normal differential, it will send torque to the wheel that is easiest to turn. So if one wheel spins (like on ice), you will stop moving. So even with chains on the tires, I sometimes need to stop and lock the differential together, by turning a knob at the left wheel. This makes it behave like a traditional solid axle. More traction, but much harder to turn. 

To me, triggers sound great. It should steer easily when you want it to be, and has the axle locked together the rest of the time, for more traction. 

I don't know if my model is significantly more front-heavy than my previous Ariens ST824 (8hp 24"). I have about 25 pounds of weight attached to my 1024's bucket, to help hold it down. This is very helpful when climbing the incline on our driveway.


----------



## Dag Johnsen (Dec 24, 2018)

*trigger / triggers*



RedOctobyr said:


> What is Simplicity's Easyturn? Is that 2 triggers, for steering?
> 
> Mine does not have triggers. It has a real differential, like a car. So both wheels are driven, and you can steer it easily while driving, or when it is just sitting still. Which is great.
> 
> ...


 
Hi Red,


mine has trigger, only right turn function. The new ones have 2 triggers, would have been nice.
So your blower has an open differential. Like my previous Snapper. Yes I agree a locked diff with trigger gives very good grip and usability.
I believe the front weight is good on the Simplicity PRO, since I would never consider extra weights.
Keep up the good work in this forum, I apprechiate Your input.
Today I did a job at my cabin With the small Honda, great little machine and so easy to handle. Feels like Premium quality in use. Tomorrow I go home to use my Simplicity again, looking forward to that now that it is in perfect shape!


Dag


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

sscotsman said:


> I have some prices here:
> http://gold.mylargescale.com/scottychaos/Ariens/Page9.html
> 
> Scot


Link does not work.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

JLawrence08648 said:


> Link does not work.


ah..good catch.
Since that post was made, 4 years ago, I was forced to move all my webpages due to a web host site that died..
the new page is here:

https://scotlawrence.github.io/ariens/Page9.html

Scot


----------

